# Need help with 10 string guitar



## Claudia (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

No, I didn't type it wrong. This is an unusual instrument. It is a "Brazilian 10 string Viola Caipira". Here's one being (brilliantly) played: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ow7y4EYlmU

Anyway, I got an old one that definitely needs some help. Frets need to be cleaned, scale too, and later on maybe some top replacement (it's sinking in). It is probably not a high quality instrument. I just need to know if there are some things I can do myself to help this baby sing again.


I live in Orangeville, any Luthiers in my area I could go to?

I do not want to spend much on it. Here's a pic.









Thanks for any help.

Claudia


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wish I could help--but I had to say--I love the look of the guitar--I like instruments that are just a bit different than what I'm used to--especially ones form different parts of the world.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually there is this description


> The viola is the steelstrung guitar of Brazil, similar to the violas in Portugal. It is slightly smaller than a classical guitar, and has 5 double metal courses. It is also called viola de dez cordes ("with ten strings") or viola sertaneja (see under), but the instrument often can be the same.
> 
> The instrument is made like a slightly smaller and often slender guitar (bit old fashioned), with a flat back. The fingerboard is slightly raised above the front and has a flat tuning head, with 5 tuning machines on both sides of the open pegbox.
> The 10 metal strings (in 5 courses) run to a flat bridge glued to the front.
> ...


From the ATLAS of Plucked Instruments for anyone wanting more info.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello there,

Well it's been some time, I didn't find anyone around here to give me a hand, so I contacted some people online and did some DIY. I removed and replaced all strings, used a very VERY fine steel wool and linseed oil to polish the scale. It plays amazing. I didn't try to fix the top, it was sinking in but it was just a matter of adding a humidifier, and voila'. It sounds amazing.

Here's a brazilian group I joined where you can listen to some songsand see photos of what I did:

http://violeirosdobrasil.ning.com/profile/Claudia

Cheers

Claudia


----------



## lacan (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for helping me discover this instrument.

There is a slide show of the making at Rozini's website,very interesting to watch.My Portuguese is rusty,I think they are located in Brazil?,a big factory.

http://www.rozini.com.br/Defaultb.asp?area=3

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

And I was getting excited thinking it was going to be a 10-string bass!


----------

